# Choose between CANON PIXMA MP258 All in One Printer and HP DeskJet F4488



## sudhir_mangla (May 12, 2010)

Hi Guys

I am planning to buy All in One Printer  with Print,Copy,Scan functionality.
My general use will be normal use of text print out and Text copies and will be using scanner more often.

Till now I have finalize 2 models
1. CANON PIXMA All in One Printer - Print Copy Scan MP258
2. HP DeskJet F4488 All-in-One Print,Copy,Scan Printer.

I have heard that Cartridge refill for HP printers are very costly. Can any one suggest how Cartridge refill  for cannon PIXMA  in comparison to HP.

Please suggest which model I should Go for.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 12, 2010)

I would not Suggest Canon to anyone.I hav bought two all in one printer two different models.Both sucks big tym.


----------



## sudhir_mangla (May 13, 2010)

Can you give me your feedback about Scanner in these all in one printers?


----------



## ajai5777 (May 13, 2010)

Scanner quality is good in both.


----------

